# Grouse



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

This past Friday I went grouse hunting with two of my friends on some public ground in the Wayne. We waited til the rain had past through and only made one walk, but we jumped at least 6 different birds 10 times. I managed to bag my third [email protected] . I can't wait for my grouse dinner!


We walked this same area last year and only got two birds up on two different trips. So from my limited observations, it seems that grouse numbers are up in the areas that I hunt , compared to the last couple of years


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

6 different birds and a couple reflushes is a good day in Ohio, especially if only hunting a part of one. Sounds like a good spot and that you left some for the next time.


----------

